# Has Anyone Ever Made A Coffee Wine?



## btom2004 (May 30, 2012)

It says it all. I love and drink lots of coffee. I would love to make wine from it. 
Sure using Chocolate is cool, but I love coffee.
If you have a recipe post here or suggestions on how to. Thanks


----------



## tonyandkory (May 30, 2012)

here is a thread 

when in doubt check with Jack Keller


----------



## btom2004 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks will do.


----------



## TouronVineyards (May 30, 2012)

Let me know how it turns out cause I was curious to make it also. I have a recipe if you can't find one


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> when in doubt check with Jack Keller


 
I completely agree with this! His site is an unbelievably large library of recipes, ideas and tips. He's done much to popularize winemaking.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 3, 2012)

ok, got back from vacation & I promised to post my Coffee Wine recipe. Well checking my notes I made it in June 2010, and it was to Jack Keller's recipe. I used 8 O'clock coffee, freshly ground, 1/2 decaf, 1/2 french vanilla. [I try to limit my caffeine]. I feel the french vanilla beans gave it a little extra flavor & would do it all french vanilla again, may have to be soon, I'm running out. It came out very nice. I made 2 versions, 1 sweeter than the other, more of a desert wine, without the extra ABV. You may want to try kicking it up from 12% to say 15% with the extra sweetness. Hope this helps, it's a wine worth making if you like coffee. Roy


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 4, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> ok, got back from vacation & I promised to post my Coffee Wine recipe. Well checking my notes I made it in June 2010, and it was to Jack Keller's recipe. I used 8 O'clock coffee, freshly ground, 1/2 decaf, 1/2 french vanilla. [I try to limit my caffeine]. I feel the french vanilla beans gave it a little extra flavor & would do it all french vanilla again, may have to be soon, I'm running out. It came out very nice. I made 2 versions, 1 sweeter than the other, more of a desert wine, without the extra ABV. You may want to try kicking it up from 12% to say 15% with the extra sweetness. Hope this helps, it's a wine worth making if you like coffee. Roy


Thanks for the recipe.

Edit: 07/05/12

Well I'm going for it. I just started my gal batch of coffe wine. I don't like brown sugar, so I used regular sugar. Heck coffee is brown enough. 
I changed yeast to below type and added some bentonite and yeast energizer to the recipe as well. Now waiting for fermentation to start.
Starting SG is 1.082


½ lb ground coffee 
2½ lbs sugar 
1½ tsp Acid Blend
¼ tsp tannin 
7½ pts water 
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tspyeast energizer
1/2 tsp Bentonite 
Lalvin K1-V1116 wine yeast

Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, 
put coffee into straining bag and place into water wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. To a sanitized secondary, 
combine acid blend, bentonite,tannin and yeast nutrient/energizer. Pour coffee into secondary, 
discarding the grounds. Add activated yeast, fit airlock. 
Rack three times, 60 days apart, topping up and refitting airlock each time. 
If desired dry, rack into bottles. If desired sweet or semi-sweet, stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles.


----------



## btom2004 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bottled on 08/27/12 and tasted some. I liked it.


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 29, 2012)

Btom, Glad you liked it. I only have a few 375 ml bottles left so I'll have to make a new batch as soon as we get settled in our new home. Roy


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 1, 2012)

This recipe looks really interesting! I've got to take a trip tomorrow to pick up some yeast so I'll be sure to grab some extra for attempting this recipe. Although I won't make an extra trip to pick up any dark/brown sugar; I do however have molasses so I can just make my own. For the record, probably should be submitting to that jackkeller website, 1 Cup of Sugar to 1 Tablespoon of Molasses. I'd suggest any Unsulphured Molasses.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 3, 2012)

H N B C, Hope you enjoy the Coffee Wine, One caution, we make it as a desert wine, but to our "new taste buds" I think I over sweetened it. Next time I will bottle in 2 diff. styles, semi & sweet. Roy


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey! Alright so I've got my 1 gallon test subject of the coffee wine just buzzin' away in the nice warm temperature above my fridge and it is spewing out like crazy. At first I thought; Cover with cloth? Ha! Then I cleaned my airlock out twice and gave in (;

For any small batches I use 4L milk jugs, airlock bungs sit in there just perfectly; it's food safe, it can expand without exploding and most importantly.. I can still get my money back!


----------

